
FDA Inspectors Call Theranos Blood Vial ‘Uncleared Medical Device’ - andore_jr
http://www.wsj.com/articles/fda-inspectors-call-theranos-blood-vial-uncleared-medical-device-1445967607
======
x0x0
My partner just got an offer from there a couple weeks ago and fortunately
turned it down. Theranos actually negotiated hard on that initial extra $10k,
got turned down, then called back a bunch of times offering even more money.

Hopefully they can meet fda requirements in a reasonable time frame and aren't
wholesale deceiving everyone. If not, a whole bunch of employees totally
unrelated to any potential deception are going to get hurt.

Also, I think they're a perfect metaphor for why startups can't hire. They
were clearly willing to pay more than the initial offer, so they negotiated
hard which would have started the relationship off on an antagonistic footing
for what? Then when they were turned down, they were willing to pay even more
than requested. The whole thing is just stupid. (But engineering shortage!)
They were also unwilling to even discuss comp for 3 rounds of interviews, and
were pissy when my partner refused a 3rd round interview at 9am the next
morning when emailed at 4:30pm the night before and asked to drop everything
on zero notice to come in the next day.

------
andore_jr
FDA report here [pdf]: [http://www.fda.gov/ucm/groups/fdagov-public/@fdagov-
afda-org...](http://www.fda.gov/ucm/groups/fdagov-public/@fdagov-afda-
orgs/documents/document/ucm469395.pdf)

~~~
randomname2
This refutes their statement about the halt of the Nanotainer having been a
voluntary decision, as it was clearly mandated by the FDA.

"Theranos founder and Chief Executive Elizabeth Holmes confirmed the company
had sharply curtailed its use of the vials, which it calls nanotainers, but
presented it as a voluntary move."

So they lied /again/, something which appears to have been a recurring
pattern, taking into account their statement about supposedly doing trials
with GSK/Pfizer: [http://www.theverge.com/2015/10/26/9618390/Theranos-
glaxosmi...](http://www.theverge.com/2015/10/26/9618390/Theranos-
glaxosmithkline-denies-partnership-pfizer-blood-test)

I guess it will be hard for them to keep raising money at that $9B valuation
at this point :/

